# Saw this online would love to find the pattern



## val hynson

Saw this pattern can anyone help me find it...thanks in advance


----------



## grandmatky

Adorable!


----------



## crochetknit Deb

Gots a name?


----------



## val hynson

sorry no name .two similar ones on Pinterest but no pattern , or link that I can find


----------



## Mitzi

so cute, I can see why you want that pattern, hope someone knows where to find it


----------



## knitteerli

Love it.


----------



## Twinkiesmom

Adorable...


----------



## susanjoy

Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:

Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.

No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.


----------



## bane

I hope you can find it as it's really pretty. ????????


----------



## Maureen Therese

Is this what is called potato bag tops or some name like that?


----------



## LizR

susanjoy said:


> Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:
> 
> Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
> Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
> Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
> Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
> Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
> Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
> Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
> Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.
> 
> No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.


Exactly. So straightforward and simple to do. The color changes really make this one bounce out.


----------



## val hynson

Thankyous so very much, amazing how you managed to do this for me, so grateful


susanjoy said:


> Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:
> 
> Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
> Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
> Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
> Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
> Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
> Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
> Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
> Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.
> 
> No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.


----------



## nonak

If you find it I hope you'll post it - it's really cute.


----------



## Suseeque

Thanks for posting your instructions. Such a cute sweater and easy enough for us novices. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## diobsession 2

That is really cute. Thanks for coming up with a pattern Susan Joy. I think I will give it a try in doll size.


----------



## cabbagehome

Thank you susanjoy for pattern.


----------



## susanjoy

Hope it works out OK. To get the sides and the armholes matching in length, I would suggest making a note of how many rows you knit for the back.

It's a cute little top, will you post a picture when you've made one?


----------



## val hynson

Yes if it works out ok, thanks for your help and advice, going to knit in dk yarn , but maybe it should be Aran


----------



## susanjoy

I have just had a thought about the fronts. After you have knitted the rib section, you will need to increase at least 7 stitches across the first knit row, to make up for the stitches cast off at the back neck. Sorry I forgot to mention this when I wrote my previous post.
Sue


----------



## LizR

susanjoy said:


> I have just had a thought about the fronts. After you have knitted the rib section, you will need to increase at least 7 stitches across the first knit row, to make up for the stitches cast off at the back neck. Sorry I forgot to mention this when I wrote my previous post.
> Sue


Good catch Susan. I missed that little requirement. Using the stripes as a guide I count 66 rows (33 garter ridges) from cast on to arm holes. And yes, one can see the increases in a row directly below the top ribbing.


----------



## run4fittness

Very cute and agree with the instructions given. Could be gussied up with different stitches if a person so wanted and keep the ribbing for the shoulders.


----------



## sheilaeite

Love it.


----------



## Bostonmama

It is very cute.


----------



## vovotitus

thanks susanjoy


----------



## knit1purl1

val hyson thank you for the photo.
susanjoy thank you for the pattern. How you worked that out I will never know.
I will certainly be trying this one.


----------



## Swiss Miss

Yes, a really sweet, simple vest. So cute!


----------



## betty boivin

Love it! Lovely way to use up stash too, a definite knit to do, i have a ggd 15 mos. Thank you for working it out, i was going to try it , just wining it! You saved me a lot of time and effort!! ????????????????


----------



## sandramailing

Adorable


----------



## CBratt

Really cute but I could never make it without a written pattern. Hope someone finds one!


----------



## susanjoy

I've been knitting a long time and the photo's are clear enough to count the 2x2 rib ridges. The edges of the knitting are all straight, so no shaping to work out. You can even count the garter stitch ridges as LizR has done.


----------



## OMgirl

Adorable little top!
Susan joy's instructions look like they would work!


----------



## groovienan

gorgeous would love to try that too but need a pattern


----------



## whitetail

This is adorable


----------



## veets

I agree the color choices really made this simple design special


----------



## wanderful45

susanjoy said:


> Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:
> 
> Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
> Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
> Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
> Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
> Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
> Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
> Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
> Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.
> 
> No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.


Was going to ask how you got 50 sts, but I got it. It wouldn't let me delete post so .....


----------



## Duchess44

Cutest top! But, does anyone know what size it is. I need directions for an 18 month old. Thanks!


----------



## grannysk

Cute!


----------



## Dashiell

Very cute, love the color


----------



## Marly

val hynson said:


> Saw this pattern can anyone help me find it...thanks in advance


That is sooo cute, would also love a pattern. To those people that can just look at something and figure it out I think you are amazing, not something I can do, so I need a written pattern, hope someone can find one. I also think it is the combination of colours that make it stand out.
Marly


----------



## LizR

Duchess44 said:


> Cutest top! But, does anyone know what size it is. I need directions for an 18 month old. Thanks!


No pattern yet but if you follow Susanjoy's directions and use the stitch count and measurements from a standard 18 month old size in the yarn you choose it should work out very well. The beauty is that there are no sleeves to knit and the only seams are the sides from armhole down to the cast on edge. Looking at the first picture you will see it is all one piece. Hope this will work for you Duchess. :sm01:


----------



## randiejg

That is seriously cute. Nice that the picture is so detailed you can count the stitches and rows. A pattern would be nice, though, especially if there are similar items to go along with it.


----------



## chocolate lover

So cute, would love the pattern. What size do you think it is?


----------



## riversong200

Well done Susanjoy! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ptspraker

That is a cute little top or dress, whichever is it.


----------



## julietremain

So cute...thank you susanjoy....and thanks for the pictures of another simple baby item!
julie


----------



## glnwhi

So cute, I love it. I wish I were as smart as Susanjoy ,I will never be able to do that but would sure like to make one. Kudos to all of you who are so smart. I love KP. Also my 71 year old eyes won't let me count those stitches.


----------



## Marly

glnwhi said:


> So cute, I love it. I wish I were as smart as Susanjoy ,I will never be able to do that but would sure like to make one. Kudos to all of you who are so smart. I love KP. Also my 71 year old eyes won't let me count those stitches.


I am with you girl, sometimes my 74yr. old eyes do tricks on me, hope someone will write out the pattern for us oldies LOL.
Marly


----------



## susanjoy

To get the size you want, you could use a basic set-in sleeve cardigan pattern for the number of stitches to cast on and the length to knit up to the armhole. The pattern would give you the depth of the armhole too, just knit this section in 2x2 (k2,p2) rib. It should also tell you the number of stitches to cast off for the back neck. Then once you have knit the corresponding number of rows for the front rib, increase half the number cast off evenly across the first row of garter stitch and continue to match the length of the back.

It is such a straightforward little top that it should be easy to adapt it to different sizes.


----------



## Profet

Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:

Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.

No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.

Would you use DK or worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Janpeonys

Someone thought about 18 month size? What size needles? You are so smart to figure this out. It was mentioned earlier something about increase n decreases at neck????


----------



## Marly

Janpeonys said:


> Someone thought about 18 month size? What size needles? You are so smart to figure this out. It was mentioned earlier something about increase n decreases at neck????


So many smart people, its all a blurr to me, still need an actual written pattern, just not experienced enough to catch on.
Marly


----------



## Maltova

Lovey vest and thanks to Susanjoy for the instructions and for the tips on changing it to larger sizes..a must try for me.


----------



## barb1957

I think I'm going to try this. Not real good at figuring out things sometimes. How did they doo the buttons , they also set it off and it is so darling.


----------



## Marly

barb1957 said:


> I think I'm going to try this. Not real good at figuring out things sometimes. How did they doo the buttons , they also set it off and it is so darling.


I'm with you, not good at figuring things out, that is why a written pattern is only good for me.
Marly


----------



## SandraM

Very keen to give this one a try. I will look out for the written pattern, hope it will be forthcoming.


----------



## knitteerli

Thank you, Susanjoy, for working it out for us. I am always sure there must be something more complicated than what first meets my eyes. Elegant simplicity. Love the colour changes on this one, too.


----------



## yotbum

Thank you Susanjoy, the pattern sounds perfect. Looking forward to someone having a baby girl soon. If not, I'll make it and save it.


----------



## susanjoy

Thanks for your comments but don't forget to increase the extra stitches on the fronts to compensate for the cast off at the back neck. I forgot this on my original post but added it later.

Have fun trying it out, Sue


----------



## DivaDee

Just to be sure.....when you add the seven stitches back in, you are talking about each side, right? also, are you staggering them across the whole row?
I am so envious that you can do this for us.


----------



## susanjoy

Yes to both questions. You might need a couple more stitches to allow for the overlap when buttoned up.

I haven't knitted one yet, so not sure how it would look.


----------



## Maltova

susanjoy said:


> Yes to both questions. You might need a couple more stitches to allow for the overlap when buttoned up.
> 
> I haven't knitted one yet, so not sure how it would look.


Yes, I think you are right about the additional stitches..I was thinking of that but I'm not an expert, hence refrained from comments


----------



## LizR

I finished one last evening. Need to sew seams and lightly block. Will post a pic as soon as I can. I chose to try all one color in stocking stitch with button bands and yes, would add a few extra stitches for them next time. Very simple and fast knit.


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> I finished one last evening. Need to sew seams and lightly block. Will post a pic as soon as I can. I chose to try all one color in stocking stitch with button bands and yes, would add a few extra stitches for them next time. Very simple and fast knit.


Looking forward to seeing your creation Liz.


----------



## LizR

Katsch said:


> Looking forward to seeing your creation Liz.


Will go out this morning for buttons and finish. We are in SC for the winter so most of my supplies are back north. Planned on finishing WIPs and knitting simple hats and scarves so only brought needles and yarn. Silly me. I should know better. There are always new challenges and as I have lots of spare time I can't resist them.

Scarlett continues to bloom and is beautiful. Have been meaning to post each time I saw a new photo. What a joy she must be to knit for.


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> Will go out this morning for buttons and finish. We are in SC for the winter so most of my supplies are back north. Planned on finishing WIPs and knitting simple hats and scarves so only brought needles and yarn. Silly me. I should know better. There are always new challenges and as I have lots of spare time I can't resist them.
> 
> Scarlett continues to bloom and is beautiful. Have been meaning to post each time I saw a new photo. What a joy she must be to knit for.


Enjoy your time Liz. Thank you and yes Scarlett is a delight. I want to knit this little vest for her. My project list is long. :sm16:


----------



## chocolate lover

I am. So envious of you doing this. I need to see the written pattern, with explicit instructions. What size did you make?


----------



## LizR

Katsch said:


> Enjoy your time Liz. Thank you and yes Scarlett is a delight. I want to knit this little vest for her. My project list is long. :sm16:


All done. I will post in photos in pictures along with my notes. Apparently 18 month size. Quite by accident.:sm02:


----------



## BonnieP

Your work of art turned out perfect! I love it, great job!


----------



## Marly

LizR said:


> All done. I will post in photos in pictures along with my notes. Apparently 18 month size. Quite by accident.:sm02:


Really cute, wish I could be like all you talented knitters that can figure these patterns out yourself, not me I have to have an actual written pattern.
Marly


----------



## LizR

Marly said:


> Really cute, wish I could be like all you talented knitters that can figure these patterns out yourself, not me I have to have an actual written pattern.
> Marly


Marly, this one is really easy. Susanjoy worked out a lot of the numbers on page one, I counted the rows worked and went from there.

Here is the easiest version for what turned into 18 month size for me.
Using size 8 needles and worsted yarn
Cast on 50 stitches.
knit every row until you have 8 inches from cast on edge
Now change to rib. 
Row 1. K2, P2 across row ending with K2
Row 2. P2, K2 across row ending with P2
repeat these two rows for 4 inches
With right side facing.
Next row work in K2, P2 rib for 18 stitches, cast off the next 14 stitches and work remaining stitches following the rib pattern to the end of the row..
Work in rib on these last 18 sts for 4 inches for the left side of shoulder.On the final rib row increase a stitch between each K2 and each P2 increasing your stitch count to 27. 
Now knit every row in garter stitch until the left front is the same as the back length. Easy to do by counting ridges. Cast off loosely.
Re-attach yarn to remaining stitches being held on needle and follow directions for left front to make right front. Buttonholes can be made on right front edge (girl) or left front edge (boy) every 10 or 12 rows by K2, yo, k2tog at the beginning of a row.
Seam sides, sew on buttons and you are done.

I'm not a pattern writer so hope these directions are complete.


----------



## run4fittness

LizR said:


> All done. I will post in photos in pictures along with my notes. Apparently 18 month size. Quite by accident.:sm02:


Great job! :sm24:


----------



## DivaDee

Liz R...Good grief girl. Don't you sleep?


----------



## susanjoy

Liz, your instructions are very good, mine were a bit sketchy.


----------



## btibbs70

I am consistently wow'd by the talent here at KP. Amazing abilities. Thank you for sharing your deconstruction :sm24:


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> All done. I will post in photos in pictures along with my notes. Apparently 18 month size. Quite by accident.:sm02:


Well done Liz :sm24:


----------



## Marly

LizR said:


> Marly, this one is really easy. Susanjoy worked out a lot of the numbers on page one, I counted the rows worked and went from there.
> 
> Here is the easiest version for what turned into 18 month size for me.
> Using size 8 needles and worsted yarn
> Cast on 50 stitches.
> knit every row until you have 8 inches from cast on edge
> Now change to rib.
> Row 1. K2, P2 across row ending with K2
> Row 2. P2, K2 across row ending with P2
> repeat these two rows for 4 inches
> With right side facing.
> Next row work in K2, P2 rib for 18 stitches, cast off the next 14 stitches and work remaining stitches following the rib pattern to the end of the row..
> Work in rib on these last 18 sts for 4 inches for the left side of shoulder.On the final rib row increase a stitch between each K2 and each P2 increasing your stitch count to 27.
> Now knit every row in garter stitch until the left front is the same as the back length. Easy to do by counting ridges. Cast off loosely.
> Re-attach yarn to remaining stitches being held on needle and follow directions for left front to make right front. Buttonholes can be made on right front edge (girl) or left front edge (boy) every 10 or 12 rows by K2, yo, k2tog at the beginning of a row.
> Seam sides, sew on buttons and you are done.
> 
> I'm not a pattern writer so hope these directions are complete.


Thank you so much, instructions are perfect. You are amazing, maybe one day in my second life I will be as good as you, thanks so much again.
Marly


----------



## LizR

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. It's not as eye catching as the original but wanted to try a different look and it did turn out rather well. .


----------



## Profet

Thanks for your needlework genius!!


----------



## Mevbb

That is so cute.


----------



## Maltova

Thank you for the pic & the notes. Quite useful notes..should try it myself too


----------



## LizR

Maltova said:


> Thank you for the pic & the notes. Quite useful notes..should try it myself too


Would love to see any that are made and any changes each person might have. 
I wanted to finish quickly so didn't do pockets. Easily added of course.


----------



## val hynson

LizR said:


> Would love to see any that are made and any changes each person might have.
> I wanted to finish quickly so didn't do pockets. Easily added of course.[/quote
> 
> ,I have just finished knitting this, did it in self colour lavender, knitting isn't perfect, have arthritis in my hands


----------



## retiredwoman

val hynson said:


> LizR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see any that are made and any changes each person might have.
> I wanted to finish quickly so didn't do pockets. Easily added of course.[/quote
> 
> ,I have just finished knitting this, did it in self colour lavender, knitting isn't perfect, have arthritis in my hands
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely
Click to expand...


----------



## chocolate lover

Beautiful


----------



## susanjoy

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch

Looks good


----------



## jinx

This is my version.


----------



## LizR

val hynson said:


> LizR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see any that are made and any changes each person might have.
> I wanted to finish quickly so didn't do pockets. Easily added of course.[/quote
> 
> ,I have just finished knitting this, did it in self colour lavender, knitting isn't perfect, have arthritis in my hands
> 
> 
> 
> I love it Val. The different stitches do make a difference to the finished look. This turned out great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marly

jinx said:


> This is my version.


Very pretty, well done. Yellow pockets would look great on yours also, would really pop.
Marly


----------



## LizR

jinx said:


> This is my version.


It looks great as a pullover top also. Did you make both shoulders at the same time jinx? Nice color choice.


----------



## Katsch

Like it jinx


----------



## bane

jinx said:


> This is my version.


Looks lovely ????. I'm just checking my stash to see if I've enough ( lol, as if I haven't !) yarn to make this. ????


----------



## jinx

I made one shoulder and put it on a holder. Worked the other shoulder on the last row I increased every other stitch, picked up the other shoulder and increased those stitches also. 54 sts. total. It does fit over toddlers head, but maybe making shoulder a bit longer would work better. It seems wide and short to me. For my tension I would use smaller needles.
ETA weights 4.4 ounces 124 grams. 


LizR said:


> It looks great as a pullover top also. Did you make both shoulders at the same time jinx? Nice color choice.


----------



## LizR

jinx said:


> I made one shoulder and put it on a holder. Worked the other shoulder on the last row I increased every other stitch, picked up the other shoulder and increased those stitches also. 54 sts. total. It does fit over toddlers head, but maybe making shoulder a bit longer would work better. It seems wide and short to me. For my tension I would use smaller needles.
> ETA weights 4.4 ounces 124 grams.


I agree. On the original vest I counted the rows I was able to see from the beginning of ribbing on the back to the top row with the center cast offs and came up with 32 or 34. Mine seemed to be too long so I stopped at 26 rows making the 4 inch armhole depth called for in an 18 month size. Next time I would make the rib sections a few rows longer.
Such a cute, fast little knit with lots of possibilities.


----------



## yotbum

Thank you all for your work with this. You have smoothed the way for me to try it. KP ROCKS.


----------



## run4fittness

val hynson said:


> LizR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see any that are made and any changes each person might have.
> I wanted to finish quickly so didn't do pockets. Easily added of course.[/quote
> 
> ,I have just finished knitting this, did it in self colour lavender, knitting isn't perfect, have arthritis in my hands
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color and knitting :sm24:
Click to expand...


----------



## Helma

susanjoy said:


> Looks as though it's straight knitting. Here's what I come up with from looking at the photo's:
> 
> Cast on 50 sts, knit in garter stitch to desired length.
> Change to 2x2 rib and knit for armhole depth.
> Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end.
> Cont in 2x2 rib on these 18 sts to match back.
> Change to garter stitch for required number of rows to match back.
> Rejoin yarn to other set of 18 sts and complete to match, working 4 buttonholes evenly spaced down front of garter stitch section.
> Knit two rectangles for pockets and stitch in place.
> Sew sides seams up to start of ribbing.
> 
> No shaping needed as the ribbing will pull the work in to provide the narrowing at the shoulders.


I think when you complete the ribbing , you need to increase on the last row to account for the centre stitches that were cast off ,plus a few to make it wider for the button band and buttonhole band ,maybe increase by 10 on each side (7 for cast off stitches and 3 for band .)Just a thought .


----------



## Marly

LizR said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments. It's not as eye catching as the original but wanted to try a different look and it did turn out rather well. .


What type of yarn should be used. I have some stash of baby yarn around, thanks.
Marly


----------



## LizR

Marly said:


> What type of yarn should be used. I have some stash of baby yarn around, thanks.
> Marly


Baby yarn should be fine. What kind do you have? If it's fingering not dk or worsted you would need to change needle size a probably stitch count.


----------



## Maltova

Great to see the various versions. Gives me a basis for any slight modifications I might want to make..but each version looks great!
Thanks to all who have taken time off from their own projects to do this "test knitting"


----------



## Marly

LizR said:


> Baby yarn should be fine. What kind do you have? If it's fingering not dk or worsted you would need to change needle size a probably stitch count.


Thanks, will check the yarn out.
Marly


----------



## val hynson

Marly said:


> What type of yarn should be used. I have some stash of baby yarn around, thanks.
> Marly


A you should know that on this forum everyone has a different opinion, I knitted in doubleknitting yarn and no wAy would it fit a size 18 months using suze 4 mm needles. Maybe others used Aran/ worsted yarn.
I think the top used about100 Grams of yarn


----------



## val hynson

Maltova said:


> Great to see the various versions. Gives me a basis for any slight modifications I might want to make..but each version looks great!
> Thanks to all who have taken time off from their own projects to do this "test knitting"


Thankyou, nice to read your kind comment,


----------



## susanjoy

Helma said:


> I think when you complete the ribbing , you need to increase on the last row to account for the centre stitches that were cast off ,plus a few to make it wider for the button band and buttonhole band ,maybe increase by 10 on each side (7 for cast off stitches and 3 for band .)Just a thought .


Hi Helma, yes, I agree with you, I added this info in a later post. 7 pages is a lot to read through so you probably missed it. LizR wrote out a more detailed pattern too.


----------



## LizR

val hynson said:


> A you should know that on this forum everyone has a different opinion, I knitted in doubleknitting yarn and no wAy would it fit a size 18 months using suze 4 mm needles. Maybe others used Aran/ worsted yarn.
> I think the top used about100 Grams of yarn


I used size 8 US (5mm) needles and worsted weight Red Heart Soft Baby Steps yarn and the finished top just happened to have exact chart measurements for the 18 month size. Am away on vacation and used what I had on hand. This little top is one which can be adjusted very well.


----------



## LizR

susanjoy said:


> Hi Helma, yes, I agree with you, I added this info in a later post. 7 pages is a lot to read through so you probably missed it. LizR wrote out a more detailed pattern too.


Hi Susan. Yes, this thread has become quite long and productive and it's easy to miss information. It is such a fast knit I plan to try another variation soon.


----------



## val hynson

We all need to thank Susanjoy as she was the first person to give us all a guiding hand into this pattern. I for one am grateful, .SusanJoy you did a great job there.many many thanks


----------



## LizR

val hynson said:


> We all need to thank Susanjoy as she was the first person to give us all a guiding hand into this pattern. I for one am grateful, .SusanJoy you did a great job there.many many thanks


I second this Val.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chocolate lover

I agree totally


----------



## Janpeonys

This has been a great thread. Thx to all who posted pictures to inspire, and to the geniuses who figured it out. Way over my head, but I now have directions. I started one like Jinx's last nite before my knuckles gave out.


----------



## jinx

I suggest making the ribbing longer to make neck opening bigger.


Janpeonys said:


> This has been a great thread. Thx to all who posted pictures to inspire, and to the geniuses who figured it out. Way over my head, but I now have directions. I started one like Jinx's last nite before my knuckles gave out.


----------



## susanjoy

So happy that you are all inspired to have a go. Once you have made one, you can make variations on the basic pattern.

Happy designing!

Sue


----------



## LEE1313

Love it Jinx
Great for kids over a T shirt in winter,
Size can be made larger by starting with more sts,
GREAT job my friend


jinx said:


> This is my version.


----------



## missmolly

I just "winged it" and made up my own version lol ~ I made mine in 3 parts


----------



## LizR

missmolly said:


> I just "winged it" and made up my own version lol ~ I made mine in 3 parts


Perfect missmolly. Love your color combo.


----------



## Grannie maggie

Very nice, I must try it, thanks


----------



## PatchesPatches

Thanks a million, susanjoy and LizR. I really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## susanjoy

Miss Molly, that is really cute - a lovely colour combination!


----------



## Maltova

missmolly said:


> I just "winged it" and made up my own version lol ~ I made mine in 3 parts


Lovely..looks as good as the original


----------



## val hynson

PatchesPatches said:


> Thanks a million, susanjoy and LizR. I really appreciate your efforts!


Great how from one small request there were over 8,500 hits


----------



## Janpeonys

Snappy little top.


----------



## chocolate lover

Love it great color combo


----------



## cjssr

I would also love to have this pattern.


----------



## susanjoy

There is a pattern on page 5 of this thread.


----------



## val hynson

cjssr said:


> I would also love to have this pattern.


if you go back to the first few pages a lady named SusanJoy very kindly wrote out the pattern from the photo I found and from there others have adjusted the pattern


----------



## rkr

susanjoy said:


> I have just had a thought about the fronts. After you have knitted the rib section, you will need to increase at least 7 stitches across the first knit row, to make up for the stitches cast off at the back neck. Sorry I forgot to mention this when I wrote my previous post.
> Sue


Your original - "_...Next row rib 18, cast off 14, rib to end."_

That would be seven 2 x 2 ribs (14 sts) correct? Not just 7 total sts.
Even 8 sts total - to make both Front counts even/match, though 1 st isn't really going to matter but there are those who like everything wrapped up evenly.


----------



## susanjoy

Yes, cast off 14 sts at back neck, then when you've knitted the rib on the fronts, increase again to make the fronts wide enough to match the back. I made one as a trial, to see how it works out and increased 9 stitches on each front so there is an overlap for the buttons and buttonholes.


----------



## georgethefifth

Hi Susan, how so I print your pattern? Thank you, blessings, George


----------



## stitcher222

georgethefifth said:


> Hi Susan, how so I print your pattern? Thank you, blessings, George


I copied the instructions and picture into a Word document. I attached the file here.


----------



## Maltova

stitcher222 said:


> I copied the instructions and picture into a Word document. I attached the file here.


That's so thoughtful..thank you for your time & effort


----------



## knitandnat

Thank you.for. The pattern what a lovely little tops to make to donate.


----------



## val hynson

Strange but true over 11,000 people have viewed this, from all over the world


----------



## maggie16

So cute. Would love to make this.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Such a cute top!


----------



## jinx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447975-1.html#10290602
The Pattern is here.


----------



## cjssr

I've started the pattern but not yet done. Pending. LOL


----------



## linnet

stitcher222 said:


> I copied the instructions and picture into a Word document. I attached the file here.


Thank you, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448177-1.htmlThis makes it doable for me.


----------



## btibbs70




----------



## georgethefifth

You are an Angel. Thank you so much for the pattern. Blessings to you


----------



## Mary Cardiff

LizR said:


> Marly, this one is really easy. Susanjoy worked out a lot of the numbers on page one, I counted the rows worked and went from there.
> 
> Here is the easiest version for what turned into 18 month size for me.
> Using size 8 needles and worsted yarn
> Cast on 50 stitches.
> knit every row until you have 8 inches from cast on edge
> Now change to rib.
> Row 1. K2, P2 across row ending with K2
> Row 2. P2, K2 across row ending with P2
> repeat these two rows for 4 inches
> With right side facing.
> Next row work in K2, P2 rib for 18 stitches, cast off the next 14 stitches and work remaining stitches following the rib pattern to the end of the row..
> Work in rib on these last 18 sts for 4 inches for the left side of shoulder.On the final rib row increase a stitch between each K2 and each P2 increasing your stitch count to 27.
> Now knit every row in garter stitch until the left front is the same as the back length. Easy to do by counting ridges. Cast off loosely.
> Re-attach yarn to remaining stitches being held on needle and follow directions for left front to make right front. Buttonholes can be made on right front edge (girl) or left front edge (boy) every 10 or 12 rows by K2, yo, k2tog at the beginning of a row.
> Seam sides, sew on buttons and you are done.
> 
> I'm not a pattern writer so hope these directions are complete.


Thank you,I have written it down,


----------



## dana768

This is the very cutest !!!!!! Thank you !!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lois Lane

Amazing cooperation here, ladies and gentlemen. Wish our government could work this well!


----------



## knitnut1939

Thank you all so much I'll try my first one using KW but I think I'd prefer using DK yarn When & IF I every get to it I'll try to post a picture with adjustments in needle & stitches cast on I want a size 9 months to 1 year for my new great granddaughter in the Fall & Winter. Thanks again XX Barb


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Lois Lane said:


> Amazing cooperation here, ladies and gentlemen. Wish our government could work this well!


I agree!


----------

